# Help with a CPT Code for the wrist



## bella2 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,

I was hoping for some suggestions on a cpt code, the Doctor excised the hook of the hamate of the left wrist. I look forward to any opinions on this one.

Thanks,
Bella


----------



## michellelgrd (Sep 2, 2009)

look at 25210 as the hamate is a bone in the wrist, not sure what other code would work for this. hope this helps.
wondering if you should use a 52 modifier if he excised the "hook" of the hamate and not the whole bone.


----------



## waneta00 (Sep 2, 2009)

It may depend on why the hook was excised. If it was for exostosis and it's really just the hooklike process then 25130 may be correct.  25210 would apply if the entire carpal bone is excised. Thanks.


----------



## bella2 (Sep 3, 2009)

The procedure was performed for a nonunion of the hamate.


----------



## michellelgrd (Sep 3, 2009)

i would still use 25210 and append 52 (reduced services)since only a portion of the bone was excised. 

can you post the op report a little confused on why he chose to excise the bone instead of repairing it?


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 30, 2011)

I happend to run across some good information regarding the Excision of the hook of hamate and just wanted to share.

Per 2011 Ingenix Procedures book
25645
For hook of hte hamte fractrue, the physician makes an incision over the ulnar aspect ofthe wrist......
....., or the hook is excised.

Not sure the 25210 - 52 would be appropriate/correct.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Aug 31, 2011)

what about 25431 repair non union carpal bone(s)


----------

